
Using the TypeScript type system to validate Express handlers - cloudify
http://federicoferoldi.com/2017/12/28/using-the-typescript-type-system-to-validate-express-handlers.html
======
moocowtruck
I closed it at IResponse, IResponseJson, IResponseOkJson, IResponseNotFound,
IResponseOk

~~~
cloudify
hi there, author here, love to hear your feedback about the approach!

